# They are an actor (gender neutral)



## fenixpollo

A friend of our family studies acting. They have informed us that they are gender neutral, and that their pronouns are “they”, “them”, and “their.” I want to talk about our friend’s profession to others by saying *They are an actor* using gender-neutral language.

Option 1: Ella es una actriz.
This is not a good alternative because it assigns a gender to our friend, and thereby goes against their wishes as to how they want to be referred to. As a side note, this is the one we have used in the past, because our friend was assigned female gender at birth. But we want to stop using it because it is inaccurate and disrespectful.

Option 2: Él es un actor.
This is not a good alternative because it assigns a gender to our friend, and thereby goes against their wishes as to how they want to be referred to. It would be even more inaccurate than Option 1 and equally disrespectful.

Option 3: Ellos son un actor.
This literal translation doesn’t make any grammatical sense and I fear it would confuse native speakers. 

Option 4: ?

Me temo que estemos hablando de un fenómeno cultural que todavía no llega al mundo hispanohablante, pero tengo la esperanza de encontrar una alternativa respetuosa y entendible de describir a esta persona. Agradeceré cualquier ayuda concreta que me pudieran brindar.


----------



## Circunflejo

Es actuante.


----------



## swift

Le acabo de hacer la consulta a una persona no binaria y me dijo que “elle es actore” sería la forma de expresarlo en español.


----------



## S.V.

Estudia para actuar.

Unfortunately, the ones in -_e_ go against the weight of language itself, as its core structure resists major changes throughout centuries.


----------



## swift

S.V. said:


> Estudia para actuar


 La oración que se busca traducir es “They are an actor”.


----------



## S.V.

The first sentence was _A friend of our family studies acting_, but yes,_ Actúa_ is also good, to translate it.

Just to add two options a more general public could say. There are also a few nouns for _X studies acting_.

To clarify, yes, I would be advising to reject this notion that you even need a pronoun in Spanish. _They_ is superfluous.


----------



## swift

S.V. said:


> To clarify, yes, I would be advising to reject this notion that you even need a pronoun in Spanish. _They_ is superfluous.


Luckily for non-binary people, you don’t get to make that decision.  There are just so many contexts where a pronoun would be necessary, but consider only this sentence:

“Ariel was upset because I didn’t go to the market with them.”

What would you say instead of “con elle”? Would you avoid the pronoun in that context too? Would you point to Ariel with your chin?


----------



## S.V.

I imagine most people alive today and until our deaths would say "con Ariel" before "con elle." But I'd consider my words tough love.

I realize discussions such as these usually have people_ for _and_ against_. A binary decision.  I would simply be on the side, pointing out, if we are to translate the same cultural fights from English, we can at least make use of the "advantages" in Spanish. So yes, in a way I am saying, _elle es actuante_ is unfortunate compared to_ Julia actúa_ or  ∅_ Actúa_.

Otherwise. It would probably have been easier to merge the lanes like Esperanto, and just use _-a_ for both male and fem. adjectives. Change in a language is often paired with simplification. The -_e_ for everything was more a mistranslation, than a "decision".


----------



## swift

Why would non-binary people settle for less than any other human being when it comes to deciding which pronouns they prefer or which terms they’d choose when it comes to their profession? Why would they settle for a verb where other people get to use a noun? What would you say if Ariel was a doctor or a biologist?


----------



## S.V.

Yes, unfortunately that is also a misunderstanding of the way language works. One can change the gender morpheme for article, noun and adjective, even to the point it is natural in-group, that does not mean the core vocabulary of a language will treat such a change as anything else than anomalous and broken.

Again, I still think that qualifies as tough love. Though text does not have the nuance of a calm voice. Your friend can use_ elle_, while Pollo and my grandmother can say_ Ariel actúa_.


----------



## elroy

S.V. said:


> the way language works


 In language development, the only constant is change.  There is absolutely no rule that says "elle" can't be a Spanish word. 


S.V. said:


> that qualifies as tough love


 In my book it's narrow-mindedness and resistance to change.  


S.V. said:


> Pollo and my grandmother can say_ Ariel actúa_.


 I'm pretty sure fenixpollo will want to use "elle."


----------



## TheCrociato91

elroy said:


> There is absolutely no rule that says "elle" can't be a Spanish word.


Not sure about this part.

I'll copy-paste what the Spanish Royal Academy says, which makes sense to me (emphasis is mine):



> El uso de la letra «e» como supuesta marca de género inclusivo es ajeno a la morfología del español, además de innecesario, pues el masculino gramatical ya cumple esa función como término no marcado de la oposición de género.



In other words, no derivation or inflection process occurs with the letter "e" in Spanish. Mind you, if I had to choose a strategy of so-called inclusive language, I would go for "e" over "x" and "@" any day of the week. But still, I'm not totally convinced about "e" either, at least from a purely linguistic point of view. That said, the fact that some people use it is not a problem for me personally.


----------



## elroy

Language change is immune to the pronouncements of language academies.  “elle” is _phonotactically_ valid in Spanish, and whatever otherwise happens morphologically in Spanish is irrelevant.  Whether or not “elle” becomes established won’t be determined by the morphological rules of Spanish (which are derived based on actual usage and not vice versa).

I have no problem with @ or x either.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, it's possible my words were too direct. Even if I were talking to a friend, in my head. A decade later, I still remember some of our first threads together. I should have valued that weight more, and explained myself better. Mis disculpas, Swift.

I also realize giving a more thorough answer on the cultural discussion would be for another forum, and Pollo can very well go with saying elle es actuante, as Elroy suggests. My position was never that you are not "allowed" to say_ elle_, to be clear on that front as well. Mostly that pronouns are often decorative in Spanish, and that_ Actúa _is natural enough.

Then of course, "good enough" does not have to satisfy anyone. On this too, I would also be on the side, mentioning that while some would use pronouns and bathrooms to mock our friends, instead of hating or shaming those folks in return, I think we should understand it_ is_ rooted in biology. An opposite subject for those words. Meaning that the center of language in our brains won't just "reject" a structural change, but it will instinctively try to "correct" it with the information it has known all its life. Just as a child would correct his younger brother, even when both are "wrong," our "intolerant" brains would also reject_ elle es actuante_, the first thousand times. And unfortunately for this -e, statistically most people wont have to use it a thousand times in their lives, so it will likely not be adopted as a real change. But it_ can_ become a gesture most would awkwardly try to pronounce. Because real systemic change is harder to materialize, than gestures. So trans folks will continue to live in poverty or be murdered at the same disparate rates, two or three decades from now, but a few more people will use the "right" pronouns.

And I realise that sounds too direct again. But some things should not be sugar-coated, I believe. Still... I hope everyone spent this weekend with the people they love. And I hope everyone around you stays safe. Sincerely.

PS: The other side to that "rooted in biology" would also be for another forum. I was mostly referring to the more primitive center of disgust, deep in our brains. I think it is likely this century will be spent undoing the damage of demagogues who exploit that center of disgust and fear.


----------



## franzjekill

_Es artista de cine_, en caso de que solo se dedique al cine; _es artista de teatro_, en caso de que solo se dedique al teatro; _es artista de la actuación_, en caso que su campo de trabajo sea amplio.


----------



## fenixpollo

Thank you so much for your replies! The question was originally the use of the pronoun "they", but I'm glad that some of the responses also addressed the adjective "actor".

Franzjekill, our friend is starting out as an actor, and will do any work (film, theater, TV) that they can. Also, I should clarify that the pronoun is important in conversation, to avoid repeating their name too much.
- What does your friend do?
- They are an actor.

The options suggested so far:
Elle es artista de la actuación.
Elle es actuante.
Es actuante.
Actúa.

Elroy was right in post #11 that I prefer "elle es actuante", but that's mainly my bias as a native speaker of English, rooted in a desire to make the translation into Spanish seem familiar. But objectively the best translation so far is probably "actúa" because it avoids the problematic pronoun altogether, is short and sweet, and is grammatically uncontroversial.


----------



## swift

fenixpollo said:


> Elle es actuante.
> Es actuante.





fenixpollo said:


> I prefer "elle es actuante"


Please validate first with a Spanish-speaking, non-binary person whether that’s the term they prefer. The person I asked is a Spanish linguist and translator who has also performed on stage. They suggested _actore_.


fenixpollo said:


> But objectively the best translation so far is probably "actúa" because it avoids the problematic pronoun altogether, is short and sweet, and is grammatically uncontroversial.


No, it is not the best translation because it obliterates the non-binary pronoun and therefore the non-binary experience of language.


----------



## elroy

fenixpollo said:


> is grammatically uncontroversial


 This use of "they" in English is also "grammatically controversial."  Many people are resistant to these kinds of changes.  I'm not sure that should be a criterion, though.  You seem completely on board with "they" in English, and that's why I anticipated that you would be on board with "elle."

It's impossible to to use language in revolutionary ways without making some people uncomfortable.


----------



## Circunflejo

swift said:


> it is not the best translation because it obliterates the non-binary pronoun and therefore the non-binary experience of language.


Do you (really) need to have a non-binary pronoun to have a non-binary experience of language?


----------



## S.V.

It's hard to know the context of a stranger's life. It's possible I'm being 'narrow-minded, resistant to change and uncomfortable.' Specially when, again and again, everything always has 'two' sides, I don't blame anyone for thinking I'm on the 'wrong' side, and_ elle_ is something to be protected. If it feels like a 'symbol', for people without any power.

Bockston v. Clayton for example. We have to congratulate our trans friends, because the US Supreme Court decided they are not_ less _than other people, and the Civil Rights Act also applies to them. Just think about that. And for decades to come, US lower courts will continue to send preposterous interpretations of the law, and one has to hope the USSC will know "better." And 'better' can just mean, gradually eroded, eaten away little by little, in ways that are harder to overturn.

Sorry to our moderators, I know this seems completely off-topic. But it happened during this thread, so congratulations were in order. Congratulations to gay and transgender Americans. Sincere smiling face.

Hm, and to Swift... I still think it is unfortunate that we either have to use_ elle_, or_ actúa _erases the "non-binary experience".


----------



## elroy

Circunflejo said:


> Do you (really) need to have a non-binary pronoun to have a non-binary experience of language?


 That's only up to non-binary people to decide. 


S.V. said:


> If it feels like a 'symbol', for people without any power.


 It's also up to them to decide what meaning it has for them.

Just like binary people get to be referred to using pronouns, non-binary people should be able to as well.  We shouldn't have to jump through linguistic hoops to paraphrase our statements just because we don't want to welcome new pronouns.


----------



## S.V.

Yes, I think it would be a good thing, if all that was standing in the way were linguistic hoops and unwelcoming people.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> Just like binary people get to be referred to using pronouns, non-binary people should be able to as well. We shouldn't have to jump through linguistic hoops to paraphrase our statements just because we don't want to welcome new pronouns.


That's not the case here because, in Spanish, the usual answer to the question_ ¿A qué se dedica X?_ is _es Y_ so, in this case, omitting the pronoun isn't a linguistic hoop.


----------



## elroy

Circunflejo said:


> the usual answer to the question_ ¿A qué se dedica X?_


 This isn't part of the context given in the OP.

Regardless, the point is that we should use pronouns to refer to non-binary people _where we would use pronouns to refer to binary people.  _If we wouldn't use a pronoun anyway, then obviously there's no issue.


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> This isn't part of the context given in the OP.


That's right, it was said later:


fenixpollo said:


> I should clarify that the pronoun is important in conversation, to avoid repeating their name too much.
> - What does your friend do?
> - They are an actor.


In English, the pronoun is necessary and important. In Spanish, it is neither necessary nor important.


----------



## elroy

As I said, the main point is this: 





elroy said:


> we should use pronouns to refer to non-binary people _where we would use pronouns to refer to binary people. _If we wouldn't use a pronoun anyway, then obviously there's no issue.


----------



## swift

Circunflejo said:


> In Spanish, it is neither necessary nor important.


Esta afirmación es inexacta y me hace pensar en un enorme malentendido. En castellano, el pronombre en función de sujeto es apenas uno de los casos en que se puede omitir el pronombre tónico. En grupos sintácticos de objeto directo e indirecto, entre otros, lo más común es que se constituyan de una preposición seguida de pronombre tónico cuando el nombre propio sería repetitivo.

_Te buscan a ti _frente a _Le buscan a elle
Dámelo a mí _frente a_ dáselo a elle
Melisa hablará contigo_ frente a _Melisa hablará con elle_

Etcétera.


----------



## sarah_

swift said:


> "elle es actore” sería la forma de expresarlo en español.


Swift, por Dios, eso _no _es español.


----------



## S.V.

_Te buscan _y_ Dámelo_ también serían las más comunes. Luego_ Le buscan_ y_ dáselo_. 

_Es actore_ con una [ə̥] como la mexicana sí me sale más fácilmente. En México_ peces, pesos, pesas_ pueden sonar 'igual'.


----------



## swift

sarah_ said:


> Swift, por Dios, eso no es español.


Hasta hace poco, _presidenta_ con el sentido de jefa de Estado tampoco lo era.  Ni tampoco _coronavirus_ (se documenta a mediados de los 90) ni tampoco lo era _usted_ hasta que _Vuesa Merced_ y otras formas similares se consolidaron en un pronombre de segunda persona al que corresponden las conjugaciones de tercera persona.


----------



## TheCrociato91

A ver, presidenta me parece algo distinto. Formar el femenino con el sufijo -a es de lo más normal del mundo en la lengua española. Los demás ejemplos que pones tampoco me parecen que tengan que ver con una transformación morfológica anómala como lo es usar "e" como morfema inclusivo (coronavirus se empezó a documentar cuando se "descubrió"; usted es una simple contracción con aféresis de dos palabras). Pero bueno, por mí, que cada uno hable como le dé la gana.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Many people are resistant to these kinds of changes.





elroy said:


> It's impossible to to use language in revolutionary ways without making some people uncomfortable.





sarah_ said:


> Swift, por Dios, eso _no _es español.


 Q.E.D.


----------



## bandini

Interesante pero a ver si la gente latina lo aguanta.


----------



## Circunflejo

swift said:


> Esta afirmación es inexacta


Si no la descontextualizas, no lo es. Echa un vistazo a la frase concreta a la que estaba aludiendo.


----------



## swift

TheCrociato91 said:


> Bueno, presidenta me parece algo distinto. Formar el femenino con el sufijo -a es de lo más normal del mundo.


Y sin embargo, ha habido muchísima discusión en torno a esta palabra y a la necesidad de emplear el morfema flexivo de género femenino. En estos mismos foros han corrido ríos de tinta sobre el tema.


Circunflejo said:


> Si no la descontextualizas, no lo es. Echa un vistazo a la frase concreta a la que estaba aludiendo.


Sigue siendo totalmente inexacta y revela una incomprensión del esquema pronominal en español.


----------



## Circunflejo

swift said:


> Sigue siendo totalmente inexacta y revela una incomprensión del esquema pronominal en español.


Huelga decir que no estoy de acuerdo (por si había alguna duda, quisiera aclarar que en todo momento he estado haciendo referencia a la frase con la se que responde a la pregunta; no a la frase con la que se formula la pregunta), pero debatirlo aquí sería desviarnos del tema principal del hilo por lo que ya habrá otra ocasión más propicia para hacerlo.


----------



## S.V.

Hm, sí sería para otro hilo, aunque "no es necesario ni importante" me parece una_ generalización objetiva._ 

For people reading, basically Spanish started _duplicating_ pronouns long ago, and that process took centuries to stabilize, and today, if we already have _me, nos, te, os, se_, the "tónicos" are much less frequent, and mostly for emphasis. The ones with an _*a*_ (_*a* mí, *a* ti, *a* él/ella/elle_, etc.).


----------



## sarah_

Mi pregunta es: 
Si aceptamos elle como pronombre del género no binario ¿cómo sabremos cuándo aplicarlo?
Porque si yo veo alguien con apariencia masculina digo "él es actor" y si tiene apariencia femenina diré "ella es actriz".
A lo mejor resulta que a la actriz, al nacer, sus padres le llamaron José Ramón. Sin problema. Los transexuales se operan y se tratan para ser lo que son, aunque su cuerpo no les acompañe en un primer momento. Pero acaban teniendo apariencia o bien masculina o bien femenina.
El género no binario no se muestra físicamente. Entonces ¿o todas las personas que quieran ser denominadas como "elle" se ponen una camiseta para que los demás lo tengamos claro y podamos decir "elle es actore" o cómo lo hacemos?
¿O van a desaparecer "él" y "ella" y se va a pasar a llamar a todo el mundo "elle"?


----------



## swift

sarah_ said:


> Si aceptamos elle como pronombre del género no binario ¿cómo sabremos cuándo aplicarlo?


La persona no binaria te lo hará saber si estás empleando un pronombre que le genera incomodidad.


sarah_ said:


> El género no binario no se muestra físicamente.


El género no se muestra físicamente. Punto. 

Por si a alguien le interesa el tema desde una perspectiva lingüística: A Linguist On the Story of Gendered Pronouns - The Toast


----------



## S.V.

sarah_ said:


> ¿cómo sabremos cuándo aplicarlo?


Desafortunadamente, en la práctica significa que la persona tendría he/she/they o él/ella/elle en Twitter, pero no pronunciarías ese _they/elle_ en tu vida diaria, Sarah. En parte por la naturaleza de la 3.ª persona, que es hablar con alguien de un tercero. En las redes sociales sí es más fácil comprobar qué pronombres han usado sobre nosotros con otras personas.


----------



## elroy

swift said:


> La persona no binaria te lo hará saber si estás empleando un pronombre que le genera incomodidad.


  Non-binary people aren't unreasonable. They understand that people may use the wrong pronouns for any number of reasons. The issue arises when you _know_ (i.e. have been told) a person's pronoun preferences and choose to disregard them. 


sarah_ said:


> ¿O van a desaparecer "él" y "ella" y se va a pasar a llamar a todo el mundo "elle"?


----------



## Magazine

I only just opened the thread...wow, already 40 posts, but my first question is to all those who suggested "elle" as a pronoun. Elle is something that has been "suggested" as an inclusive pronoun, but so far without much success.

So as of now:  Elle is *not* a pronoun, this is the meaning of elle (RAE)  :



> elle
> 1. f. Dígrafo _ll_ y sonido que representa.





S.V. said:


> En las redes sociales sí es más fácil comprobar qué pronombres han usado sobre nosotros con otras personas.


Maravilloso, ¡que vivan a las redes sociales,  fuente de toda sabiduria!



fenixpollo said:


> I want to talk about our friend’s profession to others by saying *They are an actor* using gender-neutral language.


In Spanish that is not possible, Fenix. None of your suggestions would make any sense in Spanish.


fenixpollo said:


> Option 1: Ella es una actriz.


We do not use the article with professions.



> Option 2: Él es un actor.
> This is not a good alternative because it assigns a gender to our friend, and thereby goes against their wishes as to how they want to be referred to. It would be even more inaccurate than Option 1 and equally disrespectful.


No article.  
This is the first time I hear about somebody wanting to be referred to as "they". Live and learn. 

I mean, you (in English) use the gender neutral "they or them" to avoid repetitions like he and she and him and her etc, but not as a general idea, right?
Actually, why not invent a new pronoun like Spanish speakers are suggesting here ?



> Option 3: Ellos son un actor.
> This literal translation doesn’t make any grammatical sense and I fear it would confuse native speakers.



Not confusing at all, Fenix, simply wrong. Ellos son actores, él es actor, ella es actriz, ellos son actrices, those are the options we have. 

Let's just suppose that "elle" existed. So what would we say?

Elle son actores or elle son actrices? Or would be also have to invent a word that includes both sexes for actors?


----------



## Magazine

swift said:


> Le acabo de hacer la consulta a una persona no binaria y me dijo que “elle es actore” sería la forma de expresarlo en español.


Esa persona no habla español entonces. Lo que dice no existe.


S.V. said:


> The first sentence was _A friend of our family studies acting_, but yes,_ Actúa_ is also good, to translate it.


Actúa is indeed a good way to talk about your friend, Fenix, you don't really need a pronoun in Spanish at all. Both female singular and masculine singular are included in the word. Makes perfect sense,


swift said:


> What would you say instead of “con elle”? Would you avoid the pronoun in that context too? Would you point to Ariel with your chin?


How would you know, swift, unless the person is carrying some kind of card around their necks? I mean...one would use the gender the person looks like, like always. Or do we have to know that a person whose phisical aspect is a woman is actually a man? You tell me.....


sarah_ said:


> El género no binario no se muestra físicamente. Entonces ¿o todas las personas que quieran ser denominadas como "elle"* se ponen una camiseta para que los demás lo tengamos claro y podamos decir "elle es actore" o cómo lo hacemos?*
> ¿O van a desaparecer "él" y "ella" y se va a pasar a llamar a todo el mundo "elle"?


Eso mismo he dicho yo arriba, aún no lo había leído.


swift said:


> La persona no binaria te lo hará saber si estás empleando un pronombre que le genera incomodidad.
> El género no se muestra físicamente. Punto.



En efecto, no es género, es_ sexo_, la palabra está mal empleada, pero el sexo sí se muestra...claramente solo desnudo, pero bueno...y punto 



elroy said:


> They understand that people may use the wrong pronouns for any number of reasons


There is no such thing as a wrong pronoun if you don't know any better, Elroy. If you know that the guy in front of you is a woman, ok , but if you don't? You just say "elle" even though it does not exist and this person might or might not be a woman or a man or both? To be politically correct?


S.V. said:


> To clarify, yes, I would be advising to reject this notion that you even need a pronoun in Spanish. _They_ is superfluous.


Eso, en español no se emplea casi nunca .


----------



## elroy

Magazine said:


> Maravilloso, ¡que vivan a las redes sociales, fuente de toda sabiduria!


 Social media is an _excellent_ source of actual usage by real people.


Magazine said:


> I mean, you (in English) use the gender neutral "they or them" to avoid repetitions like he and she and him and her etc, but not as a general idea, right?


 It is also used as a gender-neutral pronoun to refer to non-binary people.


Magazine said:


> Actually, why not invent a new pronoun like Spanish speakers are suggesting here ?


 Many already have been!  Not all non-binary people prefer "they."
https://ok2bme.ca/wp-content/uploads/Gender-Neutral-Pronouns.png


Magazine said:


> Elle son actores or elle son actrices?


  "elle" is singular, so it's "elle *es* actore," as swift said.


----------



## swift

Magazine said:


> So as of now: Elle is *not* a pronoun, this is the meaning of elle (RAE)


It is a pronoun. It is not yet in the DLE. Big deal. _Familiar_ with the sense of _pariente_ wasn’t either up until 1970, although it had been in use with that sense for a long, long time.


Magazine said:


> This is the first time I hear about somebody wanting to be referred to as "they". Live and learn.


That’s interesting because...


> The epicene “they” is more familiar to people, and no wonder: It has been in consistent use in English prose since the late 1300s, even as grammarians and language writers rail against it as ungrammatical and sloppy. The written record bears this out: The epicene “they” has been used by Chaucer, Shakespeare, Jane Austen, Charles Dickens, George Bernard Shaw, and dozens of other writers who are both grammatical and precise. In speech, epicene “they” is so common that linguists groan whenever someone takes up arms against it again. All the major American dictionaries (including the one where I worked for 20 years) enter this particular use of “they” and defend it in their usage notes as entirely, blandly normal.
> 
> The long, long history — and bright future — of the genderless ‘they’ - The Boston Globe


I would recommend that you read this book, if you’re genuinely interested in this topic: What's Your Pronoun?


----------



## elroy

Magazine said:


> you don't really need a pronoun in Spanish at all.


 Sometimes you do.


Magazine said:


> How would you know, swift, unless the person is carrying some kind of card around their necks?


 We've already responded to this.


Magazine said:


> no es género, es_ sexo_


 Gender and sex are not the same thing.


Magazine said:


> There is no such thing as a wrong pronoun if you don't know any better


 Yes, there is: "wrong pronoun" means a pronoun that is not the one preferred by the person you're referring to -- whether or not you knew any better.


Magazine said:


> if you don't? You just say "elle" even though it does not exist? To be politically correct?


 No, you make an educated guess.  If you're wrong and the person tells you, then you have a responsibility to be respectful and use the pronouns they prefer.  *No one* is suggesting that gender-neutral pronouns should be used *by default*, out of *political correctness*.  That's ludicrous.


----------



## Magazine

elroy said:


> Yes, there is: "wrong pronoun" means a pronoun that is not the one preferred by the person you're referring to -- whether or not the person that used it knew any better.


Ok, so we guess.


> No, you make an educated guess.  If you're wrong and the person tells you, then you have a responsibility to be respectful and use the pronouns they prefer.  *No one* is suggesting that gender-neutral pronouns should be used *by default*, out of *political correctness*.  That's ludicrous.


To that I totally agree. It would be unrespectful to say _oye, macho, dónde vas , _for example, if this person has made it clear that they feel like a woman or man or both.


----------



## Magazine

fenixpollo said:


> Me temo que estemos hablando de un fenómeno cultural que todavía no llega al mundo hispanohablante, pero tengo la esperanza de encontrar una alternativa respetuosa y entendible de describir a esta persona. Agradeceré cualquier ayuda concreta que me pudieran brindar.


Una pregunta, Fenix, para volver al origen del hilo. ¿Por qué necesitas un pronombre? En español lo más normal es _no_ usarlo, generalmente hablando.

Es decir, en tu caso, para evitar actor o actriz o los pronombres lo más normal sería algo así: 

Se dedica a actuar. 
Actúa
Trabaja en el teatro/cine.. (esto puede confundir, ya que podría ser un empleado de otro tipo)
Su trabajo es actuar. 

Fijo que hay muchas posibilidades más ingeniosas.


----------



## Magazine

fenixpollo said:


> Thank you so much for your replies! The question was originally the use of the pronoun "they", but I'm glad that some of the responses also addressed the adjective "actor"


Actor is a noun, Fenix 
¿Y por qué no te ha gustado lo de Franz? A mí me ha parecido una opción perfecta. ¡Sin pronombres!



franzjekill said:


> _Es artista de cine_, en caso de que solo se dedique al cine; _es artista de teatro_, en caso de que solo se dedique al teatro; _es artista de la actuación_, en caso que su campo de trabajo sea amplio.





> The options suggested so far:
> Elle es artista de la actuación.
> Elle es actuante.
> Es actuante.
> Actúa.
> 
> Elroy was right in post #11 that I prefer "elle es actuante",* but that's mainly my bias as a native speaker of English*, rooted in a desire to make the translation into Spanish seem familiar. But objectively the best translation *so far is probably "actúa"* because it avoids the problematic pronoun altogether, is short and sweet, and is grammatically uncontroversial.





Indeed, Fenix, si te digo la verdad, si alguien me dice "elle es artista" pensaría que _quiso decir_ "ell*a* es artista". De momento y hasta nueva orden el pronombre _elle_ no existe y dudo mucho que la gente lo entienda por todas partes. Y este es el mayor problema, que _elle_ entre ciertos grupos puede que se entienda, pero no se entiende en todas partes. 
Y me supongo que tu deseo es que todo el mundo te entienda. 
Es facil hacer un muestreo. Pregunta a tus amigos mexicanos lo que significa "elle" o si lo han oído alguna vez como pronombre , ya nos dirás si todo el mundo lo ha entendido en seguida.


----------



## sarah_

S.V. said:


> Desafortunadamente, en la práctica significa que la persona tendría he/she/they o él/ella/elle en Twitter, pero no pronunciarías ese _they/elle_ en tu vida diaria, Sarah.  En parte por la naturaleza de la 3.ª persona, que es hablar con alguien de un tercero.


De acuerdo en lo que dices solo hasta cierto punto. Si se redacta un artículo sobre alguien que sabemos que se considera de género no binario se tendría que usar "elle". Y en las conversaciones en las que nos refiriéramos a esa persona debería hacerse igualmente, para no resultar irrespetuosos. O sea, que acabaría trascendiendo el ámbito _twittero _y acabaría pronunciándose.
Pero no se trata solo del pronombre de tercera persona. Porque en el hilo también ha surgido el término "actore". Así que habría que decir "tú eres actore", por ejemplo. Todos los adjetivos y sustantivos con flexión de género tendrían que tener su versión neutra:
_Cenutrio, cenutria, cenutrie. Zurumbático, zurumbática, zurumbátique. Gaznápiro, gaznápira, gaznápire. Zangolotino, zangolotina, zangolotine... _
Así con todo el diccionario ( que es casi lo que yo acabo de hacer,  me he venido arriba con el DLE)
Y como hay quien ya apuesta por portavoz y portavoza, por ejemplo, pues portavoze (¿portavoce?) también.
Y puede que hasta incorporar otro pronombre átono más ("li" o "lu", quién sabe) que cumpla la función de objeto directo neutro para personas. Si se usa "le" va a confundirse con el indirecto y bastantes jaleos hay ya con el leísmo.


----------



## Lee Ann Sosa

¿Cómo se pronuncia _elle_?  ¿Es algo que la gente dice en voz alta?


----------



## elroy

Lee Ann Sosa said:


> ¿Cómo se pronuncia _elle_?


 Pues tal como se escribe. Estamos hablando del español, no del inglés. 

O sea, como en “b*elle*za” pero acentuando la primera sílaba. 


Lee Ann Sosa said:


> ¿Es algo que la gente dice en voz alta?


 Supongo que quien lo escribe también lo dice en voz alta. Sería rarísimo si alguien lo escribiese pero se abstuviera de decirlo, ¿no crees?


----------



## sarah_

Lee Ann Sosa said:


> ¿Cómo se pronuncia _elle_? ¿Es algo que la gente dice en voz alta?


Como el nombre de lo que actualmente se considera dígrafo y antes era letra: LL. Es decir, como ella, pero terminado en e.
Yo no lo he oído en mi vida, pero estoy con elroy, quien la utiliza seguro que la dirá.


----------



## Aviador

elroy said:


> ... Supongo que quien lo escribe también lo dice en voz alta. Sería rarísimo si alguien lo escribiese pero se abstuviera de decirlo, ¿no crees?


No creo que eso sea tan raro. Algunos escriben _ell@s_ o _ellxs_ y luego no lo pronuncian. No he oído decir /ellarrobas/ ni /eʎks/.


----------



## elroy

Aviador said:


> Algunos escriben _ell@s_ o _ellxs_ y luego no lo pronuncian.


 Buen contraargumento.  

La diferencia que veo entre _elle_ y tus ejemplos es que _@_ no corresponde a ningún sonido en español y _x_, sí, pero la palabra _ellxs_ está contra la fonotáctica española, así que esas dos palabras son de alguna manera _impronunciables_. _elle_, en cambio, es plenamente pronunciable, así que no hay nada que impida que se diga.


----------



## catrina

Hola,
Yo creo que se puede decir sencillamente:

- What does your friend do?
- Se dedica a la actuación

no necesitas poner él ni ella

Por otro lado, he oído muchas veces que entrevistan a actrices (por ejemplo en el show 'Actors Studio) y se refieren a sí mismas como 'actor' no como 'actress'. 

Dicho lo anterior, si el uso que estás buscando es en los EEUU, creo que incluso en español podría contestarse:


- What does your friend do?
- Es actor

Probablemente no sería tan fácil decir actor en lugar de actriz en otros lugares (por ejemplo aquí en mexicalpan de las tunas) porque se oiría raro.

¿te sirve?


----------



## fenixpollo

catrina said:


> Por otro lado, he oído muchas veces que entrevistan a actrices (por ejemplo en el show 'Actors Studio) y se refieren a sí mismas como 'actor' no como 'actress'.
> 
> Dicho lo anterior, si el uso que estás buscando es en los EEUU, creo que incluso en español podría contestarse:
> 
> - What does your friend do?
> - Es actor
> 
> Probablemente no sería tan fácil decir actor en lugar de actriz en otros lugares (por ejemplo aquí en mexicalpan de las tunas) porque se oiría raro.


Gracias, Catrina. Lo que señalas es mi problema: en el inglés americano, la moda es eliminar las versiones femeninas de las profesiones -- actress, seamstress, emperatrix -- y solamente usar las versiones masculinas sin importar el sexo de la/el profesionista. Pero en español ni el idioma ni la cultura han experimentado el mismo cambio, así que no se vale decir "ella es actor". 

Pero por el otro lado, si te visito en Mexicalpan de las tunas, y me preguntas qué hace mi amigo, puedo decir "es actor" sin referirme a su sexo y no hay problema. 

Si he complicado las cosas demasiado, les pido disculpas a todos a los que han participado. Espero que esta conversación les ayude a otros en el futuro con la misma pregunta.


----------



## catrina

fenixpollo said:


> Gracias, Catrina. Lo que señalas es mi problema: en el inglés americano, la moda es eliminar las versiones femeninas de las profesiones -- actress, seamstress, emperatrix -- y solamente usar las versiones masculinas sin importar el sexo de la/el profesionista. Pero en español ni el idioma ni la cultura han experimentado el mismo cambio, así que no se vale decir "ella es actor".
> 
> Pero por el otro lado, si te visito en Mexicalpan de las tunas, y me preguntas qué hace mi amigo, puedo decir "es actor" sin referirme a su sexo y no hay problema.
> 
> Si he complicado las cosas demasiado, les pido disculpas a todos a los que han participado. Espero que esta conversación les ayude a otros en el futuro con la misma pregunta.



Tienes toda la razón @fenixpollo , en español todavía no se vale (aunque pensé que quizá en USA era un poco más fácil, por la misma influencia del uso de las versiones solo masculinas en inglés). Es algo que tomo en cuenta cuando traduzco al español pero que el grupo meta están en USA, por lo que uso 'lo que allá se usa'.

Creo que no complicaste las cosas, ya que más tarde o más temprano todos en el oficio de traducción nos vemos ante el reto de traducir textos que no están todavía resueltos en español. A mi me pasa a cada rato con la jerga de negocios que es muy dinámica, donde (en mi opinión) lo importante es que el que lee la versión en español entienda el texto sin distraerse por la traducción, lo que lleva a emplear el 'término más usado' en ese ámbito.

Lo que me parece aquí también valioso es tener la apertura de publicar consultas para que otros nos ayuden, asesoren, resuelvan, critiquen, ofrezcan alternativas etc., con el fin de hacer una mejor traducción.


----------



## elroy

fenixpollo said:


> y me preguntas qué hace mi amigo, puedo decir "es actor" sin referirme a su sexo y no hay problema.


 I'm a bit unclear as to the scenario you're describing here.

If the person asks you what your _amig*o* _does, doesn't that mean that the friend is male?  Or are you referring to a situation where the person says "amigo" but doesn't actually know the gender of your friend?
As for "es actor," does that not in fact indicate _masculine_ gender, since, as you say, Spanish doesn't use "actor" for females, let alone non-binary people?


----------



## fenixpollo

elroy said:


> If the person asks you what your _amig*o* _does, doesn't that mean that the friend is male? Or are you referring to a situation where the person says "amigo" but doesn't actually know the gender of your friend?


I suppose I'm referring to situation where the gender of my friend isn't mentioned. Or it could be a situation in which the person assumes either female or male gender and asks about my "amiga" or "amigo". 


elroy said:


> As for "es actor," does that not in fact indicate _masculine_ gender, since, as you say, Spanish doesn't use "actor" for females, let alone non-binary people?


You're right, of course. In my reply to catrina I oversimplified and confused the issue. The earlier suggestions of "es actuante" or "actúa" achieve the goal of genderless reference, whereas "actor" does not.


----------



## Magazine

fenixpollo said:


> The earlier suggestions of "es actuante" or "actúa" achieve the goal of genderless reference, whereas "actor" does not.


Otra palabra que también te sirve en comediante. Se emplea  para cualquier sexo. 

RAE



> comediante, ta
> Del it. _commediante,_ der. de _commedia_ 'comedia'.
> 
> Para el f., u. t. la forma _comediante.<-----para el feminino usado también la forma comediante_
> 
> *1. m. y f. Actor, especialmente el de teatro*.


----------



## Circunflejo

Magazine said:


> Otra palabra que también te sirve en comediante. Se emplea para cualquier sexo.


Tiene varios problemas.

 Como dice la propia definición que diste, se emplea principalmente para actores de teatro y no sabemos si la persona a la que hace referencia el mensaje original lo es. 
Se puede usar comediante para referirse a mujeres, pero existe también comedianta y quienes usan comedianta para mujeres y comediante para hombre cuando oigan comediante, entenderán, al menos de primeras, que se refiere a varones.
Comediante hay quien lo asocia con comedia y puede que nos encontremos ante una persona que se dedique a otro(s) género(s) de la actuación.


----------



## duvija

Apoyo a Swift.


----------



## Elcanario

fenixpollo said:


> A friend of our family studies acting. They have informed us that they are gender neutral, and that their pronouns are “they”, “them”, and “their.” *I want to talk about our friend’s profession to others* by saying *They are an actor* using gender-neutral language.
> .


Buenos días tengan ustedes, gente de bien.
Querido fenixpollo, ardua tarea didáctica te espera pues. 
Yo, que tengo tendencia a racionalizar los problemas, si fuera tú preguntaría a tu amigo no binario cómo se describe a sí mismo y emplearía sus términos. Es más, recabaría información de varias personas hispanohablantes, no solo de una, que se consideren incluidas en ese grupo social y trataría de buscar un cuórum si es que lo tienen.
A partir de ahí ánimo puesto que para extender ese argot lo vas a necesitar. Cambiar el idiolecto de la gente es tarea difícil  aunque no imposible.

Yo soy de la opinión, como algunos tales como mi apreciada duvija ya saben, de que el género no marcado es inclusivo y de que el común de las gentes hispanohablantes no lo consideran un problema pero claro, es solo eso, mi parecer.

Un saludo


----------



## sarah_

Elcanario said:


> el género no marcado es inclusivo



Completamente de acuerdo. Cuanto más etiquetamos, cuanto más compartimentamos, cuanto más remarcamos la diferenciación entre géneros, más discriminatorio y excluyente es en realidad.


----------



## elroy

sarah_ said:


> cuanto más remarcamos la diferenciación entre géneros, más discriminatorio y excluyente es en realidad.


 Según tú. Para los no binarios (o al menos muchos de ellos) es al revés. Si no, no pedirían nuevos pronombres.


----------



## sarah_

elroy said:


> Según tú.


Sí, por supuesto. Es tan solo mi opinión.  Generalmente intento siempre incluir en mis comentarios "en mi opinión" o "desde mi punto de vista", pero esta vez se me pasó.


elroy said:


> Para los no binarios (o al menos muchos de ellos) es al revés. Si no, no pedirían nuevos pronombres.


Yo no me refería a pronombres, sino al género no marcado.
Ese ya existe y la opinión de Elcanario, que yo secundé, era que es inclusivo.
La tendencia ahora es a dejar de usar el  masculino genérico y usar masculino y femenino cuando se habla en plural. Personalmente si alguien se refiere genéricamente a mí en masculino me siento completamente incluida porque así es mi idioma. O lo era, al menos. Y por más que se refieran a mí en masculino no voy a ser ni menos mujer ni voy a sentirme menos mujer.  Ni se van a solucionar los problemas que sí que tenemos por ser mujeres porque alguien no utilice el género no marcado con nosotras.  Si el presidente habla de españoles me siento incluida. Y si especifica "españoles y españolas" me siento disgregrada. Incluida en un grupo determinado por razón de sexo. Catalogada. Y eso me gusta infinítamente menos.

(Conversación diferente es la razón por la que se use el masculino como genérico)

Mi manera de verlo es que si no existe marca de género un solo adejtivo o sustantivo incluye a todos. Indistintamente. Que creo que es de lo que se trata, al fin de al cabo. Si se ha de marcar el masculino y el femenino entonces habría de marcarse el no binario. Y cuanto más inclusivos queremos ser más exclusión siento que se produce. Desde mi punto de vista cuanto más se remarque que todos somos personas, independientemente de nuestro género, o de nuestra tendencia sexual o de lo que sea más se contribuye a la igualdad y a lo no discriminación. Las etiquetas nos compartimentan y nos hacen diferentes por cuestiones que no deberían ser importantes.

Pero no pretendo convencer a nadie, claro. Y creo, además, que esto está un poco fuera del tema del hilo. Tan solo es mi forma de verlo. Esa y que


Elcanario said:


> que el común de las gentes hispanohablantes no lo consideran un problema


No lo considerábamos pero lo han convertido en problema.
Un saludo, elroy.


----------



## Rocko!

Lee Ann Sosa said:


> ¿Cómo se pronuncia _elle_?  ¿Es algo que la gente dice en voz alta?


Compáralo con "mu*elle*" (dentro de la hipotética pronunciación neutra).
Para la terminación de muelle, IPA da " eʎe".


----------

